# Worldmark Chelan- Lake House now taking reservations!



## tillamookrn (May 15, 2013)

Reservations are now open for the new Lake Chelan property. Prime weeks available for this summer!!


----------



## comicbookman (May 15, 2013)

Where is that located?


----------



## Passepartout (May 15, 2013)

comicbookman said:


> Where is that located?



North Central Washington state. Pretty area.


----------

